# Care for a listen to my music?



## demonwerewolf110 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi there! I am a musician, and I write rock/metal music, and I'm looking for some new listeners! I have two sites that I use for my music, http://myspace.com/miseryfields and http://reverbnation.com/miseryfields

Now, both of the websites have songs that the other does not, so if you really want to, I would suggest visiting both.

A note about the first three songs on each page: they are in MIDI. Reason being, when I write my music, I write out each and every note a few months before I record so that I am sure that I have each and every note memorized. These songs will be recorded with actual instruments in the near future, depending on when I can get some new strings for my guitars and basses.

So, please, enjoy, and let me know what you think!

--the13eethoven


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 26, 2009)

I'd say, ditch all the slow songs, make the max length for any song about 4-5 minutes, get the hook of the song within the first minute thirty, and make more like the first half of 'The Nameless Stories'.  Unless you're going for atmospheric type of black metal, which you'd still need to speed up somewhat, add a strong down-tuned lead guitar, and a serious bass line to back it up (Check out Buried By The Dead by Bloodbath). Don't do any dueling or duet guitars :/ The keyboard is a nice touch when it's there, and should have some more emphasis (also makes great opening lines). For the vocal options...Check out Agathodaimon, not the singing parts though, or Graveworm. 

Then I'd give a big "Fuck yeah, this is awesome."


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (Jan 26, 2009)

lol See, that's why I need to get into a band. I need someone elses opinion to keep mine in check.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 26, 2009)

demonwerewolf110 said:


> lol See, that's why I need to get into a band. I need someone elses opinion to keep mine in check.



Well, there was stuff that was missing, because it's only MIDI, but there's a fairly good base to start with, and I can't wait to hear what it turns in to.


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (Jan 26, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Well, there was stuff that was missing, because it's only MIDI, but there's a fairly good base to start with, and I can't wait to hear what it turns in to.



Thanks! I'm almost afraid to record a couple of the songs, though. It's not that I can't pla what I've written, hell I sit in front of the computer with my guitar when I'm writing. lol I'm just afraid that It's not going to sound as good as I want it to. Like one song, I can't remember if I put it onto the websites, but itt's called "The Castle". That shit is my baby. lol I'm afraid to record that. I'm afraid I'm going to fuck it up some  way or another. lol

Y'know, if you buy my first album, I'll have some strings for the next album and it will get recorded much faster. lol j/k


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 27, 2009)

demonwerewolf110 said:


> Thanks! I'm almost afraid to record a couple of the songs, though. It's not that I can't pla what I've written, hell I sit in front of the computer with my guitar when I'm writing. lol I'm just afraid that It's not going to sound as good as I want it to. Like one song, I can't remember if I put it onto the websites, but itt's called "The Castle". That shit is my baby. lol I'm afraid to record that. I'm afraid I'm going to fuck it up some  way or another. lol
> 
> Y'know, if you buy my first album, I'll have some strings for the next album and it will get recorded much faster. lol j/k



You don't know until you try =P I say go for it. Though I'd only buy it if you took most of what I said, and ran with it. I have a very, very, very selective taste in music.


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (Jan 28, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> You don't know until you try =P I say go for it. Though I'd only buy it if you took most of what I said, and ran with it. I have a very, very, very selective taste in music.



Well, it's still in the writing process, but my first album has much shorter songs that are a hell of a lot faster. The song, "Too Much", for example. It's too damned short, in my opinion, but it seems to be a favorite from the thrash metal people who have heard it. lol If you want the first album, send me a private message and we'll talk.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 28, 2009)

demonwerewolf110 said:


> Well, it's still in the writing process, but my first album has much shorter songs that are a hell of a lot faster. The song, "Too Much", for example. It's too damned short, in my opinion, but it seems to be a favorite from the thrash metal people who have heard it. lol If you want the first album, send me a private message and we'll talk.



Well, just sampling the stuff, there is a lot of potential, but it's not quite anything I'd listen to yet. For songs that are too short, you also have to note that a lot of songs have breaks that last a good 30-45 seconds, usually incorporating singing or the chorus two-to-three times over. So if you have a thrash song that pulls 2-3 minutes, without any break, that's not bad (though the closer to 3 minutes you can get, the better).


----------

